# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr 16/02/2014 στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ  Κοπή πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας 2014

## Maroulis Nikos

Το Σάββατο, 16-2-2013 το n@utilia.gr  , το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό site της Ελλάδας, πραγματοποίησε με μεγάλη επιτυχία το all day event. Ένα μοναδικό ολοήμερο ταξίδι με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Superferry II και την κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας και τον εορτασμό των 8 ετών της ιστοσελίδας μας. Στην εκδήλωση μας παρευρέθησαν τα μέλη του n@utilia.gr . Χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσετε την Javascript για να τη δείτε. , το πλήρωμα του Superferry II, οι πλοιοκτήτες του πλοίου κύριοι Γεώργιος και Δημήτριος Στεφάνου καθώς και ο αρχιπλοίαρχος της εταιρείας κ. Κωνσταντίνος Τζώρτζης. Επίσης, μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους οι κύριοι Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης, βουλευτής Β Αθηνών, οι εφοπλιστές κ. Ευάγγελος Βεντούρης και κ. Καμπάνης, ο πλοίαρχος κ. Μανώλης Λούσσας, ο δήμαρχος Ραφήνας κ. Γεώργιος Χριστόπουλος, ο Λιμενάρχης Ραφήνας Αρχιπλοίαρχος Λ.Σ Γεώργιος Κατσόγιαννος, ο πρώτος πρόεδρος του ΕΟΠΥΥ κ. Γεράσιμος Βουδούρης, ο πρόεδρος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ραφήνας κ. Νικόλαος Δημητρόπουλος καθώς και εκπρόσωποι πρακτορείων.
Ευχετήριες επιστολές μας έστειλαν οι κ.κ. Παναγιώτης Κροντηράς Δήμαρχος Τήνου, Δημήτρης Λιανός Αντιδήμαρχος Νάξου και Μικρών Κυκλάδων και ο κ. Γεώργιος Βλάχος πρόεδρος της ΠΕΠΕΝ.


Διαβάστε περισσπότερα στο ακόλουθο Link :

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...-52&Itemid=102

----------


## Nautilia News

πιτα2014.jpg

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το n@utilia.gr θα πραγματοποιήσει την κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του, σε
συνδυασμό με τη συμπλήρωση εννέα χρόνων επιτυχημένης πορείας της ιστοσελίδας μας. Θέλοντας να ευχαριστήσουμε
έμπρακτα όλους εσάς, τα μέλη μας, σας προσκαλούμε την Κυριακή 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2014 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Θα σας
υποδεχθούμε όλους στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ της ΑΝΕΚ LINES.
Οι καταπέλτες ανοίγουν στις 11:00 π.μ 

Σας περιμένουμε όλους
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή συμπληρώνοντας την φόρμα στο παρακάτω link μέχρι την Τετάρτη 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2014

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...t=message&pf=4

video.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Μόλις δήλωσα..θα είμαι εκεί για να 
δω παλιούς και νέους φιλους και να γιορτάσουμε όλοι μία ακόμα χρονιά μαζί....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και ο karavofanatikos θα είναι εκεί για να γιορτάσουμε όλοι μαζί τα 9 χρόνια ζωής του nautilia μας και να κόψουμε την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα μας! 
Ραντεβού λοιπόν στον Έλυρο....!!!  :Fat:

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Δήλωσα κι εγώ! Να υποθέσω ότι η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν ή υπάρχει κάποιο αντίτιμο? Και τον είχα επιθυμήσει το βάπορα! Πριν από 5 χρόνια είχα ταξιδέψει στα Χανιά αμέσως μετά τη μετασκευή του.

----------


## Nautilia News

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου. Εννοείται πως είναι δωρεάν η είσοδος.

----------


## roussosf

υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μετά την εισαγωγή του κωδικού ασφαλείας ?

----------


## nektarios15

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή, ανυπομονώ να τα πούμε από κοντά!!!

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ

----------


## giorgos....

> υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μετά την εισαγωγή του κωδικού ασφαλείας ?


Αντιμετώπισες κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αποστολή της αίτησης?

----------


## roussosf

> Αντιμετώπισες κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αποστολή της αίτησης?


ναι
μετά την συμπλήρωση όλων των υποχρεωτικών πεδίων πληκτρολογούσα τον κωδικό -->Αποστολή , και απλά καθάριζε τα πεδία και εμφάνιζε νέο κωδικό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα είμαι κ εγώ εκεί,ως συνήθως :Fat: .

----------


## giorgos....

> ναι
> μετά την συμπλήρωση όλων των υποχρεωτικών πεδίων πληκτρολογούσα τον κωδικό -->Αποστολή , και απλά καθάριζε τα πεδία και εμφάνιζε νέο κωδικό


Υποθέτω λύθηκε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## thanos75

Εννοείται πως θα είμαι παρών στην εκδήλωση.  Είχα και εγώ κάποια τεχνικά προβληματάκια στην αποστολή-ενδεχομένως να έχει πάει και 2 φορές το mail-κάποια στιγμή μου έγραψε πάντως "email sent".
Ενδεχομένως πάντως να ήταν καλό να δημοσιευτεί και η λίστα των συμφορουμιτών που έχει δηλώσει συμμετοχή ώστε εάν έχει υπάρξει τεχνικό πρόβλημα με κάποια άτομα να διορθωθεί

----------


## Ilias 92

Με θέλετε να έρθω και εγώ? :Sour:  :Smile:

----------


## rafina-lines

Εμένα το έστειλε απευθείας.  Δε συνάντησα καμία δυσκολία.  Με το που συμπλήρωσα τη φόρμα και πάτησα Αποστολή, μου έβγαλε απευθείας E-mail sent.  Οπότε μια χαρά, παιδιά!  Θα σας δω όλους εκεί, στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Επειδή , προφανώς , υπήρξε  "κάποιο" μικροπρόβλημα, οσον αφορά τις εγγραφές για συμμετοχή στην εκδήλωση,  Θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι ασκημη η ιδέα δημοσίευσης της λίστας ,(οχι της Λαγκάρντ :Uncomfortableness: ), ωστε να γνωρίζουμε εάν οι αιτήσεις μας εχουν φθάσει στον προορισμό τους.      (Σκεφτείτε για ηλεκτρονικούς λόγους,να φάω  "πόρτα "....... :Mad New: , χώρια οτι δεν θα δώ αγαπητούς φίλους  :Sorrow:  , + οτι θα μου φάει κάποιος αλλος την πίτα-που θα εχει και το φλουρί. :Mad:  :Mad: )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα ειμαι και εγω στην εκδηλωση να δω παλιους και νεους φιλους

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα έχει κ σουβλάκια;; :Fat:  :Single Eye:

----------


## Eng

Για σουβλακια μετα στον Σαβα....  :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat: 

Δυστυχως επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις δεν συναδουν στο να παρευρεθω. 
Την αγαπη σε ολους απο..ενα μηχανοστασιο φορτηγου...

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Για σουβλακια μετα στον Σαβα.... 
> 
> Δυστυχως επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις δεν συναδουν στο να παρευρεθω. 
> Την αγαπη σε ολους απο..ενα μηχανοστασιο φορτηγου...


Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις ή επειδή έχεις τα γενέθλιά σου θέλεις να αποφύγεις το κέρασμα;;;!!!  :Fat:  :Fat: 
Προκαταβολικά λοιπόν σου εύχομαι να είσαι πολύχρονος κι ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή σου! Τα λέμε μια άλλη φορά!

----------


## Eng

> Επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις ή επειδή έχεις τα γενέθλιά σου θέλεις να αποφύγεις το κέρασμα;;;!!! 
> Προκαταβολικά λοιπόν σου εύχομαι να είσαι πολύχρονος κι ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή σου! Τα λέμε μια άλλη φορά!


Πολυ καλο!!! Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και ευχες.
Παρολα αυτα οταν δεις το m/v "Saronic Trader" να κροσαρει το Αιγαιο απο Βορρα προς Νοτο, θα με θυμηθεις...!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για σουβλακια μετα στον Σαβα.... 
> 
> Δυστυχως επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις δεν συναδουν στο να παρευρεθω. 
> Την αγαπη σε ολους απο..ενα μηχανοστασιο φορτηγου...


Γιά μιά ψυχή πιό πάνω το είπα αλλά κ στου Σάββα δεν με χαλάει :Fat: .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Επειδή , προφανώς , υπήρξε  "κάποιο" μικροπρόβλημα, οσον αφορά τις εγγραφές για συμμετοχή στην εκδήλωση,  Θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι ασκημη η ιδέα δημοσίευσης της λίστας ,(οχι της Λαγκάρντ), ωστε να γνωρίζουμε εάν οι αιτήσεις μας εχουν φθάσει στον προορισμό τους.      (Σκεφτείτε για ηλεκτρονικούς λόγους,να φάω  "πόρτα "......., χώρια οτι δεν θα δώ αγαπητούς φίλους  , + οτι θα μου φάει κάποιος αλλος την πίτα-που θα εχει και το φλουρί.)


Καλημέρα θα σταθεί e mail απο όσους λάβαμε, ωστόσο υπαρχει και άλλος τρόπος να επιβεβαίωσετε οτι λάβαμε την συμμετοχή σας, εναλλακτικά μπορέιτε να μας στέιλετε ερώτημα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση μας info@nautilia.gr .

----------


## Maiandros

Μόλις συμπλήρωσα κι εγώ την φόρμα συμμετοχής για την εκδήλωση,_...θα σας δω λοιπόν στο πλοίο!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε maiandros,που λέει κ το άσμα "...θα σε δω στο πλοίο στις 32 του μηνός..."  Εδώ είναι 32:2=16, κάτι συμπτώσεις :Surprised:  :Fat: !!

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε maiandros,που λέει κ το άσμα "...θα σε δω στο πλοίο στις 32 του μηνός..."  Εδώ είναι 32:2=16, κάτι συμπτώσεις!!


Όντως...!!και βέβαια όπως θα κατάλαβες το άσμα είχα κατά νου όταν έγραφα την φράση...

----------


## leo85

Θα έρθω εγώ ο Λεωνίδας Φύσσας ,ο Παντελής Φύσσας, ο Μανόλης Φύσσας και η Πόπη Φύσσα.

----------


## naftaki

δικην απουσιολογου οσο αφορα την εκδηλωση μεχρι στιγμης απο συνομιλιες στο ιντερνετ παροντες οι εξης
nektarios15 leo85 με τον υιο naftaki pantelis grigorios803 fannis akisdionisis

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία αστραπιαία εμφάνιση φέτος θα την ξανακάνω. 
Δυστυχώς συμπέσαν δύο πίτες μαζί φετός nautilia.gr + τρενόφιλων, 
οπότε με πολλά μποφόρια θα γίνουν οι κινήσεις μου, για να προλάβω σε λίγες ώρες να πάω παντού και να δω κι άλλους φίλους...

----------


## parianos

Στην εκδηλωση πρωτοχρονιατικης πιττας μπορω να φερω την γυναικα μου επιτρεπεται;

----------


## giorgos....

Εννοείται. Απλά θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις και την σύζυγο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα , Επιτρέπεται αρκεί να συμπληρωθεί ξεχωριστή αίτηση.

----------


## P@vlos

Επειδή υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να τα καταφέρω αλλά σίγουρα μετά το μεσημέρι μέχρι ποια ώρα θα είναι η εκδήλωση?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εάν ξεκινήσει στις 11:00 φαντάσου κάνα 2ωρο να κρατήσει η όλη υπόθεση, για να ετοιμαστεί το πλήρωμα για το καθιερωμένο ταξίδι του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Πλοίο το έχουμε δεσμεύσει από τις 11:00 εώς τις 14:00.

----------


## Ilias 92

Από λάθος δημοσιεύτηκε δυο φορές το ίδιο μήνυμα από έμενα.Αν μπορεί να διαγράφει.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Εκδήλωση με θέμα «το παρόν και το μέλλον της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας» διοργανώνει την Κυριακή 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2014, στις 11:00 το πρωί, στο *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* της *ΑΝΕΚ* *LINES*, η ενημερωτική ναυτιλιακή ιστοσελίδα *nautilia.gr*. Η εκδήλωση εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο των δράσεων του nautilia.gr για την ανάδειξη των προβλημάτων που υπάρχουν αλλά και των λύσεων που προτείνονται για την άρση του οικονομικού αδιεξόδου στο χώρο των θαλασσίων μεταφορών και ιδιαίτερα στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊκή αγορά. Για τα παραπάνω θέματα θα τοποθετηθούν επιχειρηματικοί παράγοντες της ακτοπλοΐας και στελέχη της ελληνικής ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας.


Μπορούμε να πούμε δυο λόγια για την παράλληλη εκδήλωση, ποιοι θα μιλήσουν κτλ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα ευχάριστο πρωινό Κυριακής πέρασε σήμερα, όποιος παρευρέθηκε στο πλωτό στολίδι της ΑΝΕΚ LINES! Σ' ένα πρωινό που τα είχε όλα! Βραβεύσεις, δώρα, ταξίδια, ενημέρωση γύρω απ' τα τελευταία νέα της ακτοπλοΐας, κοπή πρωτοχρωνιάτικης πίτας, πλούσιο μπουφέ και πολύ μα πολύ όμορφη παρέα! Προσωπικά κατατάσσω τη σημερινή εκδήλωση στις πιο πετυχημένες που έχει οργανώσει η αγαπημένη μας ιστοσελίδα και πιστεύω στο μέλλον να έχουμε τη χαρά να ζήσουμε παρόμοιες! Να είμαστε όλοι καλά, εις το επανιδείν!

----------


## nektarios15

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα την ANEK LINES, το πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και πάνω από όλα τη διοίκηση του NAUTILIA.GR που μας χαρίζει τόσο όμορφες στιγμές, να δω ξανά παλιούς καλούς φίλους και να γνωρίσω νέους. Είχαμε και την τύχη να κερδίσει και η μελλοντική καπετάνισσα, η κόρη μου ένα...εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι για Μύκονο με το SUPERFERRY II. Πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σημερα    τα σαλονια του ομορφου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ της ΑΝΕΚ LINES   εξεπεμπαν ενα εντονο     αρωμα καραβολατριας.    Η μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα ηταν εκει!!!   
Ατμοσφαιρα ζεστη  μεταξυ φιλων που τους ενωνει η μεγαλη αγαπη για την θαλασσα και τα πλοια, ανταλλαγη αποψεων,   προβληματισμοι, κοπη πρωτοχρονιατικης πιτας αλλα και διασκεδαση συνεθεσαν την εικονα της σημερινης  συναντησης.
Ευχαριστουμε θερμα   τον Νικο τον Μαρουλη που ειναι η ψυχη του nautilia.gr    αλλα και τους συνεργατες του  οι οποιοι με  την  δουλεια που εκαναν αλλα και το πολυ μερακι που τους διακρινει   μας χαρισαν ακομη μια πετυχημενη εκδηλωση!!!_

----------


## manosamos

Μπραβο στο φορουμ για την αψωγη οργανωση και ενα ευχαριστω στο πλοιο για το αψογο σερβις του.
Και του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστουμε το N@utilia και την ΑΝΕΚ για την ομορφη και ζεστη γιορτη για την κοπη της πιτας για το 2014.

----------


## Maiandros

Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα τον κύριο Νίκο Μαρούλη αλλά και όλους όσους συνέβαλαν για την πραγματοποίηση της σημερινής πολύ όμορφης εκδήλωσης.Επίσης την εταιρεία Α.Ν.Ε.Κ κι όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος για την άψογη φιλοξενία στο πλοίο!!

----------


## tomcat

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους υπεύθυνους για τη σημερνή πανέμορφη εκδήλωση και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο προσωπικο του πλοίου ¨ΕΛΥΡΟΣ¨ για την εξυπηρέτηση και το χαμόγελο τους.
Αν και λογω ανωτέρας βίας δεν καθίσα μέχρι το τέλος, εντούτοις   πέρασα πολύ όμορφα  και ελπίζω σύντομα να διοργανωθεί και κάποια ακόμη εκδήλωση. Καλή χρονιά και πάλι σε όλους μας.

----------


## SteliosK

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση και στην τελευταια το νέο μας λογότυπο!

DSC_0003.JPG DSC_0004.JPG DSC_0005.JPG DSC_0014.jpg DSC_0069.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτεροι, κάθε χρόνο και μεγαλύτερη παρέα.. Είδα φίλους και γνωστούς από τα παλιά καθώς και έναν άνθρωπο που εκτιμώ πολύ και είχα να τον συναντήσω από το ταξίδι του 2009 στη Σίφνο. Παρ'όλα αυτά η σημερινή μέρα δεν ήταν απλώς μια κοπή πίτας και μια συνάντηση με φίλους αλλά και η αρχή μιας νέας σελίδας για το nautilia.gr. Η αρχή έγινε με την παρουσίαση του νέου μας λογότυπου που πλέον βρίσκεται στην αρχική σελίδα του nautilia.gr. Να ευχαριστήσω με τη σειρά μου όλα τα μέλη που βρέθηκαν στην εκδήλωση μας αλλά και αυτούς που δεν μπόρεσαν να είναι κοντά μας. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νίκο Μαρουλη για το μεράκι και την ψυχή που καταθέτει στο nautilia.gr αλλά και σε όλους όσοι βοήθησαν να προετοιμαστεί και να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η εκδήλωση. Στα κορίτσια του nautilia.gr για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους και την νότα ομορφιάς που πρόσθεσαν στη μέρα μας, αλλά και στους φίλους που τράβηξαν και μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας εκατοντάδες φωτογραφίες.

nautilia.gr.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Να πω και εγώ ένα ευχαριστώ στο N@utilia.gr και τους συντελεστές του για την ευκαιρία της εκδήλωσης αυτής, την ΑΝΕΚ που μας παρείχε το εντυπωσιακό και ιδιαίτερα φωτογενές Έλυρος, και κυρίως το πλήρωμα, όσους είδαμε και όσους όχι, που μας εξυπηρέτησε άψογα σε ώρες που διαφορετικά  θα μπορούσαν να ξεκουράζονται.
Γνώρισα τους ανθρώπους πίσω από τα avatar και τα posts και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό, εύχομαι σύντομα να ξαναβρεθούμε ίσως και σε κάποιο ταξιδάκι και να γνωρίσω ακόμα περισσότερους.

----------


## nikos1945

16/2/2014 ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΕΤΕΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2005 ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΚΟΠΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΩΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΗ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΨΟΓΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΝ ΜΑΣ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ.ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΥΝΑΜΩΝΕΤΕ.

----------


## rafina-lines

Πολύ όμορφη η εκδήλωση, παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τη ζεστή οικογενειακή ατμόσφαιρα που είχαμε, για τις απίθανες στιγμές που περάσαμε, όπως και για τη φιλοξενία του καταπληκτικού ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.  Ένα πλοίο που το είχα στις μεγάλες επιθυμίες μου να το επισκεφτώ στα ενδότερα.  Τελικά έγινε κι αυτό, και μάλιστα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.  Να είμαστε όλοι καλά, του χρόνου να ξαναβρεθούμε, να τα ξαναπούμε, και (γιατί όχι), να κάνουμε κι ένα ταξιδάκι όλοι μαζί.  Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, καλή χρονιά, καλά καραβολατρικά ταξίδια στους προορισμούς που επιθυμεί ο καθένας!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη χρονιά κατάφερα κι εγώ να έρθω σε κοπή πίτας του  nautilia.gr με τη "σιδηροδρομική" μου παρέα μου εκ των οποίων ο ένας  κέρδισε και το ταξίδι.
Δυστυχώς λόγο έλειψης και πίεσης χρόνου, αλλά και λόγο άγχους να τα  προλάβω όλα σε μία μέρα δε τα είπαμε με αρκετά μέλη και φίλους. 
 Του χρόνου, ελπίζω να έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο.
 Εις το επανιδείν λοιπόν...

----------


## an.kommatas

Καλημερα.Νεος στην μεγαλη, ομορφη, ζεστη παρεα του n@utilia.gr.Απευθυνω φιλικο χαιρετισμο σε ολα τα μελη του foroum.Θερμα συγχαρητηρια στο επιτελειο του n@utilia, τα μελη του οπως κ στην ΑΝΕΚ για την ευγενικη χορηγια.Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα το πληρωμα του πλοιου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για την αψογη οργανωση.Ηταν ενα πολυ γλυκο κ αξεχαστο πρωινο του φλεβαρη.Καλα ταξιδια σε ολους. :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## parianos

Καταπληκτικη η εκδηλωση πρωτοχρονιατικης πιττας και ολα ηταν τελεια και το πληρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ πολυ εξυπηρετικο και ευχομαι του χρονου πιο καλυτερο. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ την φιλοξενια και την χορηγια της ΑΝΕΚ. Ηθελα να δω λιγο την γεφυρα του και την βρηκα κλειστη και δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν πειραζει. Ακομη να πω για την διοργανωση του nautilia.gr ητανε φοβερη και να συνεχισετε ετσι πιο δυνατα και στο μελλον.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ηθελα να δω λιγο την γεφυρα του και την βρηκα κλειστη και δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν πειραζει.


Αυτό το προσπαθήσαμε κι εμείς με την παρέα μου, και μάλιστα το ζητήσαμε και από τους αξιωματικούς του πλοίου να μας πάνε, αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι δε μας άνοιξαν! Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την παράδοση να κόβει την Πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα του σε πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας συνέχισε και φέτος το nautilia.gr, γιορτάζοντας παράλληλα τα εννέα χρόνια λειτουργίας του. Η σχετική εκδήλωση πραγματοποιήθηκε την περασμένη Κυριακή στο πλοίο Έλυρος της ANEK Lines στον Πειραιά, παρουσία προσκεκλημένων της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, νησιωτικών φορέων, αλλά και πολλών μελών και φίλων της ιστοσελίδας μας. Με σύμμαχο τον καλό καιρό και την αργία της Κυριακής, περισσότεροι από 250 φίλοι και μέλη του nautilia.gr κατέβηκαν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά προκειμένου να παρευρεθούν στην ετήσια, καθιερωμένη πλέον, συνάντηση τους, αλλά και για να ανταλλάξουν ευχές για ένα καλύτερο και πιο αισιόδοξο 2014. Η προσέλευση των καλεσμένων ξεκίνησε λίγο μετά τις 10 το πρωί και ολοκληρώθηκε μία περίπου ώρα αργότερα, κατακλύζοντας τους χώρους υποδοχής επιβατών του πλοίου. Οι αξιωματικοί και το πλήρωμα του Έλυρος επιφύλασσαν εξάλλου γι’ αυτούς μια ιδιαίτερα εγκάρδια και ζεστή φιλοξενία προσφέροντας τους καφέ, πορτοκαλάδα, αλλά και κρητική τσικουδιά για καλωσόρισμα, ενώ με την ολοκλήρωση της εκδήλωσης ακολούθησε και ανοιχτός μπουφές. Η συνεισφορά των ανθρώπων του Έλυρος μάλιστα στην επιτυχία της εκδήλωσης επισημάνθηκε αρκετές φορές καθ’ όλη τη διάρκειά της, για τον επιπλέον λόγο ότι θυσίασαν αρκετές ώρες από την ξεκούρασή τους προκειμένου να μην λείψει τίποτα στους προσκεκλημένους της ιστοσελίδας.

Διάβαστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο λινκ :

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...agr&Itemid=119

----------


## Ilias 92

Ακριβώς ένα μήνα πριν, το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό site  της χώρας έκοψε την πίτα του.
Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για την όμορφη εκδήλωση και περιμένουμε βίντεο και θερινή επανάληψη.
pita nautilia forum.jpg pita nautilia forum2.jpg pita nautilia forum3.jpg pita nautilia forum4.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίος ο ρεπόρτερ! :Fat:

----------


## thanos75

Πραγματικά πολύ ώραιο το φωτορεπορτάζ σου Ηλία...νομίζω ήταν για όλους μας ένα πανέμορφο ανοιξιάτικο κυριακάτικο πρωινό, εκείνη η Κυριακή στον ΕΛΥΡΟ (και ας έλεγε το ημερολόγιο μέσα Φεβρουαρίου).  Για μια ακόμα φορά, πολλές ευχαριστίες σε όλη τη διοικητική ομάδα του site για την όμορφη εκείνη Κυριακή που όλοι μας περάσαμε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr με εικόνα και ήχο. Και φέτος καλωσορίσαμε μαζί τη νέα χρονιά και εκφράσαμε τα όνειρα και τις ευχές μας. Βρεθήκαμε με παλιούς φίλους και γνωρίσαμε νέους. Συζητήσαμε για τα προβλήματα της ακτοπλοΐας και της ναυτιλίας γενικότερα.
Για άλλη μια φορά σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για την αγάπη και την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνετε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στο nautilia.gr. Από όλους εσάς αντλούμε δύναμη και για όλους εσάς θα συνεχίσουμε με την ίδια αγάπη να υπηρετούμε τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία και να βρισκόμαστε δίπλα στους ναυτικούς μας.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link :

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...agr&Itemid=119

----------

